# Hyrum 2/13



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

A buddy, his two little boys and I hit up Hyrum last Sat. It was the boy’s first time ice fishing so the day started out with a 'discussion' about how they need to avoid stepping in the fishing holes. They seemed to get it and we started off the day with a couple smaller rainbows in the 12 inch range. The two boys actually caught the first couple of fish which was exciting. It was a pretty decent day with the sun out and the weather warmer then we expected. After about an hour or so my buddy set the hook on a fish and immediately his drag started screaming. I was laughing as I though it was set really low, but that wasn't the case. It was a big fish from what we could tell. We were all getting pretty excited but every time he'd bring it in close it would take off again. After about fifteen mins or so my buddy got it close enough to the hole that I could see the head. It was a big male rainbow, we maneuvered his head into the hole and I grabbed him and pulled him out. Unbelievable fish! We were all pretty dang excited as we never expected anything this big out of Hyrum. And of course during all of the excitement I look over to see one of his boys with his leg completely down one of the holes. So we snapped a couple of pics really quick and got back to the car so he could warm up. What a day though. The rainbow turned out to be 28 1/2 inches with a 16 inch girth. Good times at Hyrum and good memories for the boys, minus the cold leg. I don't fish Hyrum much, how often are fish this size pulled out?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! That is one heck of a fish post up some pics if you can. Nice to hear a good report on hyrum.


----------



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are some pics.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! Never seen anything that nice come out of Hyrum. :shock:


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

For Hyrum that is a lunker of a fish. We used to catch them that size often below the dam but never anything that big in the reservoir. Well done. 

The Coach


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

them other fish look mini compared to that fish


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

What a nice catch, you probably got the King of the lake there.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Great fish.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome Fish!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

:shock: Wow! That is one hell of a rainbow! Looks like it had some pretty awesome color too. Congrats to your buddy on catching that hog. Sounds like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

What a catch! Great looking bow, good colors. It dwarfs the kid haha. Thats the biggest fish I've seen come out of Hyrum. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

NICE :shock: _(O)_ :shock:... that brut on the ice makes the others look like kipper snacks...anyone bring cheese & crackers? 

Catch of the lifetime for Hyrum and its nice to hear that body of water has berthas as we firmly believe all Utah waters have monsters...being in the right place at the right time is all thats needed. Good on you folks...happy for ya...congrats on an awesome hard deck catch that memories are made of...that's what makes all fish'n well worth it. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome fish. :shock: Looks like you had a fun outing.


----------



## 1hugeBrown (Feb 23, 2010)

Beautiful fish. I've seen 3 that size come out of Hyrum through the ice this year.

I think the only thing you missed was the opportunity to teach the kids a valuable lesson...

"Love 'em and leave em." :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Amazing fish!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Beautiful fish. That's a hog anywhere. Incredible.



1hugeBrown said:


> I think the only thing you missed was the opportunity to teach the kids a valuable lesson...
> 
> "Love 'em and leave em." :wink:


After fighting that fish for 15+ minutes and then wrestling with it on the ice, do you really think that releasing it would be the responsible thing to do?

Looks like a good meal to me.

Nice catch.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

+1 :O||:


----------

